
US Department of Defense requests Defense Distributed to remove content - gcv
https://twitter.com/DefDist/status/332552113014063104
======
xSwag
Yeah, heaven forbid the masses all take up their little plastic guns that they
printed on their $8,000 3D printers and decide to take a stand.

